# Gardening Books & Cookbooks for Sale 6/6



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Here are some new listings of gardening books and cookbooks. Also some remainders from the last listing with reduced prices. Price does not include media mail shipping. I can give you a discount if you buy multiple books and can accept money orders or PayPal. Thanks!

*[FONT=&quot]New gardening book listings:[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Mobile Home Gardening Guide&#8221; by Duane Newcomb, 1963, softcover, 154 pages, good, $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Square Foot Gardening&#8221; by Mel Bartholomew, softcover, 1981, 347 pages, good to very good, $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Carrots Love Tomatoes&#8221; by Louise Riotte, softcover, 1983, 226, good, wear to cover, former library book, $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Park&#8217;s Success with Seeds&#8221; by Ann Reilly, hardcover without dust jacket, 1978, 364 pages, good, gardening articles taped inside front cover, $4[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Cookbooks:[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Biblical Garden Cookery&#8221; by Elieen Gaden, hardcover with dust jacket, 1976, 214 pages, good, $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Lea & Perrins Appetizer, Soup, Main Dish, Vegetable, and Salad Cookbook&#8221; hardcover, 1975, 128 pages, good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;General Foods Kitchens All About Home Baking&#8221; hardcover, 1960, 117 pages, good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;General Foods Kitchens Frozen Foods Cookbook&#8221; hardcover, 1961, 108 pages, good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Saint Louis Cookbook &#8211; Bicentennial Issue&#8221; spiral bound, 1964, 307 pages, $3[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Older gardening book listings:[/FONT]
*
[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Step-By-Step Organic Vegetable Gardening&#8221; by Shepherd Ogden, softcover, 1975, 182 pages, good to very good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Organic Plant Protection&#8221; hardcover with DJ, 1976, 688 pages (heavy book), very good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Secrets of Companion Planting for Successful Gardening&#8221; by Louise Riotte, hardcover with dust jacket, 1976, 226 pages, wear to dust jacket, inscription inside cover, $3 (later titled &#8220;Carrots Love Tomatoes&#8221[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Down-to-Earth Vegetable Gardening Know-How&#8221; featuring Dick Raymond, softcover, 1981, 153 pages, wear to cover, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;All About Vegetables &#8211; Midwest/Northeast Edition&#8221; from Ortho, softcover, 1973, 112 pages, cover wear, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Vegetables and Fruits&#8221; from Time-Life, hardcover, 1972, 160 pages, very good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Weather-Wise Gardening&#8221; from Ortho, softcover, 1974, 96 pages, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Container Gardening Encyclopedia&#8221; compiled by Sue Phillips, hardcover, 1998, 348 pages (very heavy book), very good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Reader&#8217;s Digest Practical Guide to Home Landscaping&#8221; hardcover, 1987, 479 pages, very good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Greenhouse Gardener&#8221; by Elvin McDonald, softcover, 1976, 220 pages, good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Woodchuck&#8217;s Guide to Gardening&#8221; by Ron Krupp, softcover, 2001, 230 pages, very good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Using Wayside Plants&#8221; by Nelson ****, hardcover with DJ, 1969, 288 pages, wear to DJ and page edge staining, $3[/FONT]


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I'll take Carrots Love Tomatoes please !!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Getting ready to leave the house. Will send you a PM this afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

These are the remaining books:

*[FONT=&quot]New gardening book listings:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]âMobile Home Gardening Guideâ by Duane Newcomb, 1963, softcover, 154 pages, good, $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âSquare Foot Gardeningâ by Mel Bartholomew, softcover, 1981, 347 pages, good to very good, $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âParkâs Success with Seedsâ by Ann Reilly, hardcover without dust jacket, 1978, 364 pages, good, gardening articles taped inside front cover, $4[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Cookbooks:[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]âLea & Perrins Appetizer, Soup, Main Dish, Vegetable, and Salad Cookbookâ hardcover, 1975, 128 pages, good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âGeneral Foods Kitchens All About Home Bakingâ hardcover, 1960, 117 pages, good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âGeneral Foods Kitchens Frozen Foods Cookbookâ hardcover, 1961, 108 pages, good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âThe Saint Louis Cookbook â Bicentennial Issueâ spiral bound, 1964, 307 pages, $3[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Older gardening book listings:[/FONT]
*
[FONT=&quot]âStep-By-Step Organic Vegetable Gardeningâ by Shepherd Ogden, softcover, 1975, 182 pages, good to very good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âSecrets of Companion Planting for Successful Gardeningâ by Louise Riotte, hardcover with dust jacket, 1976, 226 pages, wear to dust jacket, inscription inside cover, $3 (later titled âCarrots Love Tomatoesâ) *PENDING*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] âAll About Vegetables â Midwest/Northeast Editionâ from Ortho, softcover, 1973, 112 pages, cover wear, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âVegetables and Fruitsâ from Time-Life, hardcover, 1972, 160 pages, very good, $3 *PENDING*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âWeather-Wise Gardeningâ from Ortho, softcover, 1974, 96 pages, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âThe Container Gardening Encyclopediaâ compiled by Sue Phillips, hardcover, 1998, 348 pages (very heavy book), very good, $3 *PENDING*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âReaderâs Digest Practical Guide to Home Landscapingâ hardcover, 1987, 479 pages, very good, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âThe Greenhouse Gardenerâ by Elvin McDonald, softcover, 1976, 220 pages, good, $3[/FONT]


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Could you tell me more about mobile home gardening? Also if carrots love tomatoes doesn't sale I would like to get it.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Just saw this message! Sorry for the delay!

I'll send you a PM tomorrow.


----------

